# Série Bosnie Radio-Canada



## Evildef (28 Sep 2006)

Bonjour

Il y avais une micro Série qui se passait pendant la guerre en Bosnie. C'était 1997 ou p-e un peu plus tot, si quelqu'un se souvient du titre j'aimerais bien l'avoir s'il vous plait.


----------



## Godbout (28 Sep 2006)

La série s'appellait Warriors! Si c'est bien celle ou jouaient les même acteur que le major winters dans frère d'armes et mister.Darcy Dans orgueuil et préjugées?


----------



## Evildef (28 Sep 2006)

Godbout said:
			
		

> La série s'appellait Warriors! Si c'est bien celle ou jouaient les même acteur que le major winters dans frère d'armes et mister.Darcy Dans orgueuil et préjugées?



Je sais pas, c'étais bien une série Québecoise?


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (28 Sep 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Je sais pas, c'étais bien une série Québecoise?


Oui, si je me soviens bien.


----------



## FredDaHead (28 Sep 2006)

La série Warriors était de la BBC. Les soldats étaient des soldats Anglais, pas Canadiens.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2006)

il y avait une serie canadienne..... j'oublie le nom et les acteurs (tous canadiens)
je verifie avec les affaires public demain.... wait out!

....quelque chose au sujet du "king de kr????"


----------



## Evildef (29 Sep 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> La série Warriors était de la BBC. Les soldats étaient des soldats Anglais, pas Canadiens.



Dans se cas c'est pas Warriors, car je me rappel que les soldats étaient Canadiens, je me rappel aussi qui avait un Medecin qui etait Major et qui était le frère du commandant de troupe.


----------



## tox23 (29 Sep 2006)

bonjour tout le monde je crois que la série que était OPÉRATION TANGO ,6 épisodes et c'étais québecois ???


----------



## tox23 (29 Sep 2006)

la serie a été présentée en 1999,on y vois des casque bleu canadien, Cette série relate les 3 années de guerre et de génocide (1992-1995) vécues en Bosnie par les Serbes et les Bosniaques. les acteurs choisis pour cette télésérie on tous déjà fait leur service militaire.ce sont des acteur connus.J'ai adorer cette serie quécecoise (moi qui aime pas vraimen ca)et j'aimerais bien l'avoir.


----------



## geo (2 Oct 2006)

effectivement.... Opération TANGO


----------



## Evildef (2 Oct 2006)

Enfin, merci beaucoup.

Je vais commencer à chercher cette série, contacter moi en PM si vous voulez que je vous donne des nouvelles de mes recherches.


----------



## Laps (16 Feb 2010)

Je rammene le sujet sur la table...

Je cherche une copie de la serie.  Je dois faire un projet poru un OPME (PEMPO) sur l'histoire militaire Canadienne et un option pour le sujet finale est une revue d'un film, serie tele ou jeux video sur l'histoire.  Tout le monde a quasiment choisi le film Paschendale donc je pensais etre originale.

Est-ce que qq'un sais ou je pourrais trouver la serie?  Ou meme juste une episode?

Merci!


----------



## BoMoRcEaU (11 Jul 2010)

Je possède la Télé-série entière d'Opération Tango! Par contre, elle est en format VHS mais tout de même de très bonne qualité. Les acteurs principaux étaient Mario St-Amand (Sgt Robin Davila), Suzanne Clément (Lt Nicou Langlois), David La haye, Hugo St-Cyr (Dalpé), Michael Sapieha, Jean-François Casabonne (Major Patrice Davila), Dominic Darceuil (Moussin), Yan England, Christian Bégin (Major / Docteur).


----------

